# Looking for Old Shipmate Henry Bailley



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone sail with Henry Bailley, he joined Hamilton Sleigh on maiden voyage 1961 as 3rd mate, he sailed a good part of his career with HC Sleigh of Melbourne, finished as Senior Master on Francis Drake also George Anson, cruise ships Melbourne to Hongkong. Also serving at same time as Capt.Peter Dalziel, Capt. Archibald. Gerry C


----------



## Mudtruck (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi Gerard, I have no news on Henry Bailley but I do ask... was Capt Peter Dalziel scottish ?.


----------

